# Helix "Premiere Series" Chrome Projector Headlights | VW Mk4 Golf/GTI



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

*TKOmotorwerks* is proud to announce that the *Helix Premiere Series Projector Headlights* are now back in stock and ready to ship!

*Helix Golf/GTI IV Chrome Projector w/Fog*
- Chrome Housing. 
- PnP to stock harness. 
- Fog lamp built-in. 
- Bulbs Included
- H7/H1/W5W 
- E-CODE Beam 
- Glass Lens 
- If you do not have stock fogs you will need a wiring harness and switch to activate built in fogs.
*$365.00 + shipping.*
*To place an order, simply click on the links or images above or call us at 253.333.8TKO [8856]. We are open Monday through Saturday, 10am to 6pm PST. As always, feel free to post up if you have any questions or concerns. We can also be reached via IM or email ([email protected]).*
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*Rear View*








*Beam Pattern*








*Customer Reviews:*
*DBP R32*
*2001 Golf TDI*
*By Blue S2*
* Previous threads for reference:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2257307
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2295579
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2295631
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2295581
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2295404
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2257292
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2257315
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2257300


_Modified by TKO Motorwerks at 9:43 AM 6-26-2006_


----------



## GTiMark23 (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Helix "Premiere Series" Chrome Projector Headlights | VW Mk4 Golf/GTI (TKO Motorwerks)*

Are you serious, that's the beam pattern with HID or regular bulb


----------



## MugenGTI (Dec 28, 2003)

*Re: Helix "Premiere Series" Chrome Projector Headlights | VW Mk4 Golf/GTI (GTiMark23)*

I am sorry to interrupt your post, but I have these headlights (with angel eyes though) and I was able to fit them with the Oem VALEO levelling motors, works perfect! 
Just wanted to add that!
Also, the beam pattern with a good HID drop in kit, in my opinion, is EXCELLENT! No glare at all, no hot/cold spots, very nice and deep!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MugenGTI at 10:45 AM 6-25-2006_


----------



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Helix "Premiere Series" Chrome Projector Headlights | VW Mk4 Golf/GTI (MugenGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTiMark23* »_Are you serious, that's the beam pattern with HID or regular bulb









The pic above is just with the supplied bulbs... Not HID.

_Quote, originally posted by *MugenGTI* »_I am sorry to interrupt your post, but I have these headlights (with angel eyes though) and I was able to fit them with the Oem VALEO levelling motors, works perfect! 
Just wanted to add that!


Thanks for adding. We have not yet had an opportunity to test that ourselves.


----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Helix "Premiere Series" Chrome Projector Headlights | VW Mk4 Golf/GTI (TKO Motorwerks)*

Does anyone know if E55 or X5 Bi-Xenon projectors are a direct bolt in? Also, I noticed from the beam pattern pics the pattern is a little lopsided. Although, these lights aren't the only ones that do that, Why is that?


----------



## LA20 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Helix "Premiere Series" Chrome Projector Headlights | VW Mk4 Golf/GTI (fixmy59bug)*

I don't think they will fit, they are 3" and those headlights might be using 2.25". 
Maybe the beam patter is light that because no matter how good they are still halogen projectors.


----------



## Sandwar (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Helix "Premiere Series" Chrome Projector Headlights | VW Mk4 Golf/GTI (LA20)*

Do they come smoked? or will I have to Joey mod them?


----------



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: Helix "Premiere Series" Chrome Projector Headlights | VW Mk4 Golf/GTI (Sandwar)*

A smoked version will be available in a few weeks.


----------



## spoon8818 (Jan 28, 2004)

Please do let me know when the smoked version comes out..........


----------



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (spoon8818)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And we have responded to your email.


----------



## 1POINT8Terry (Mar 16, 2002)

*Re: (TKO Motorwerks)*

and by the way I believe that is an ecode beam pattern that is why they all look like that.... it's suppose to


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (1POINT8Terry)*

I have mine (with HIDs) dialed all the way up and even then, I feel like the lit area is still too shallow.
I'm coming from GolfIV ecodes w/HID retrofit that never got me in trouble. Am I just still "adjusting" to this different throw?
Also, are the fog lamp throws supposed to be uneven? My Ecodes were dead level left-to-right.


----------



## aarononymous (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (spoon8818)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoon8818* »_Please do let me know when the smoked version comes out..........

same here, very interested....


----------



## TKO Motorwerks (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (aarononymous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aarononymous* »_same here, very interested....

Smoked also now available: Click here.


----------



## Sandwar (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: (TKO Motorwerks)*

sweet, thanks for the update!


----------

